# IconCache.DB Missing - Rebuild Did not Work



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

*UPDATE: I spoke a little too soon. I guess something I did yesterday brought IconCache.db back BUT my icons are still messed up. I tried renaming it to .old and restarting to no avail.*

Hi guys,

All my microsoft office 2007 and many other icons changed to the default white page icon for all my shortcuts/start menu/desktop icons. I tried rebuilding IconCache about 3 times to no avail. I've searched around for a while and found something about IconCache.db but it is not present in C:\Users\Me\AppData\Local. I have hidden files as shown and I even tried showing system files. I still cannot find it.

Any ideas? Thanks

Note: I would like to avoid doing a restore/reformat. Thanks


----------



## Window (Oct 20, 2010)

Right click on desktop
>select screen resolution
>click on advanced settings
>select adapter tab
>click on list all modes
>*(before you do this take note of the mode that you are currently using)*select a 16 bit mode
>Click on OK
>Click on OK again and then apply. Now go back to list all modes and select the 32 bit mode you were using. This should rebuild the .db file.


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Window,

i tried it once before but I tried again just to see. Still no luck. For a moment when clicking ok to switch back to 32 bit mode I see a flash of icons where the generic icons are (though they are not the correct ones) and then it goes back to how it was.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a quick question, do the shortcuts themselves still work? I mean if you click on the IE shortcut, though it doesn't have the blue e icon, does it open Internet explorer? That might differentiate between a flaw in the icons and a flaw in the shortcuts.
Also does this only affect shortcuts, or are other files (programs, documents, etc) also affected?


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

hi Ent,

The files still open with the approrpiate programs. It does not only affect shortcuts, I have some documents on the desktop that are located there and they have the same issue


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

What about restoring the default registry association for the icon handler.

I don't know what OS you're using, presuming 7.
This might be what you're looking for.

If it were XP this one might help?


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ent said:


> What about restoring the default registry association for the icon handler.
> 
> I don't know what OS you're using, presuming 7.
> This might be what you're looking for.
> ...


Thanks. I tried it, restarted, but still the same =-/

I'm starting to fear that this is why people resorted to a restore/reformat. Maybe after this final school quarter is over I'll just back up and wipe everything like I should do anyway. Unless anyone has any other ideas? haha


----------

